# Food Plots



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am securing some new hunting land that has a food plot that is approximately 1 acre in the middle of several hundred acres of pines. The food plot has not been planted this year so the weeds are waist tall. I am going to mow it with my pull behind bush hog. 

My sister closes on this land a week from Friday. I plan on mowing it early August and plowing and planting something on it immediately. I just can't decide on what to plant. I have a bag of soy beans. I thought about planting them just to get something in the ground or should I wait until early September and plant turnips, wheat/oats and winter peas? 

I do not plan on bow hunting this land. Muzzleloading comes in in late October. I want something established by muzzleloading.

Darin


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Sounds like it could become a nice set up. i'm sure that some of us will be envious, particularly if you start posting nice trail cam pics . . . I have a small handful of acres that I hunt and I don't have foot plots. Instead, I focus on mineral licks, mock scrapes, and watering holes. However, with that many acres and one acre already cleared I can see where a food plot may be tempting. Include a mineral lick and a watering hole and you may have one hot spot. Something to consider may be rye grass depending on your budget- https://www.qdma.com/articles/ryegrass-going-against-the-grain) something that will stay green through the cold weather and just die off in the summer. Good luck and post some pics of the local herd.


----------



## jwfishn (Jul 8, 2009)

wheat, old tom likes it to.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

The size of the entire tract is 600+ acres. It has been a pine farm since they cut the hardwoods off of it 20+ years ago. The owner is busting it up into different sized tracts. One group of guys has the entire thing leased and has been hunting it for years. They are required by the landowner to plant the food plots in the Spring and again in the Fall and to maintain the roads. The roads are well maintained. Each tract has a gated road running through the tract. She is buying a 25 acre tract. This particular tract has a 1 acre food plot on it. A creek runs through the middle of the tract. There is approximately 25 feet of hardwoods on each side of the creek. The rest is 7 year old pines. This area of Montgomery county is mostly wooded and very few houses. Looking at the satellite view there has to be thousands of acres of woods with no houses at all. 

In the coming weeks I plan on putting up a trail camera to see what I have to work with. It is being surveyed this week and I will go down Saturday to check things out.

Darin


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

I quit trying to grow peas in my garden (Spencer) due to deer. Any peas that mature are great table fare for you, doves, quail, and turkeys. Broadcast some clover also.
https://www.qdma.com/articles/food-plot-species-profile-cowpeas


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Barley (aka winterwheat) deer love it, stays green all winter
RR


----------

